
Generics in Go – How They Work and How to Play with Them - kristianp
https://blog.tempus-ex.com/generics-in-go-how-they-work-and-how-to-play-with-them/
======
wwarner
I must say this is looking great to me: [https://go-
review.googlesource.com/c/go/+/187317/15/src/cmd/...](https://go-
review.googlesource.com/c/go/+/187317/15/src/cmd/go2go/testdata/go2path/src/maps/maps.go2)

For me template generation and reflection based metaprogramming are useful
enough to make generics less urgent, but these look pretty great. The thing I
need more than anything is a good way to look at what is blocking at runtime.
For me, pprof has never provided any insight.

